
Popular Fruit Juices Contain High Levels of Heavy Metals, Consumer Reports Says - Alex3917
https://dailyvoice.com/connecticut/fairfield/lifestyle/popular-fruit-juices-contain-high-levels-of-heavy-metals-consumer-reports-says/747609/
======
slowmovintarget
Good grief that's a frustrating article. Which juices?!?

The link to the actual findings: [https://www.consumerreports.org/food-
safety/arsenic-and-lead...](https://www.consumerreports.org/food-
safety/arsenic-and-lead-are-in-your-fruit-juice-what-you-need-to-know/)

